# Happy Turkey Day Americans!



## Janice (Nov 27, 2008)

Hope everyone who is celebrating has a happy day full of the two best things for the soul, food and family.


----------



## SuSana (Nov 27, 2008)

You too Janice!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ditto Janice ...Everyone have a Safe and Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 27, 2008)

U2...Wishing everyone a Happy thanksgiving
XO


----------



## nunu (Nov 27, 2008)

Have a great thanksgiving!


----------



## florabundance (Nov 27, 2008)

have a great day to all those celebrating!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 27, 2008)

happy thanksgiving, everyone !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
<3


----------



## Brittni (Nov 27, 2008)

I hope everybody has had a WONDERFUL Thanksgiving!

I know I am very grateful for my friends I have met here off Specktra, too.


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Nov 28, 2008)

don't forget the veggies&vegans too!
tofurkey, mmmmmmm


----------

